# Polls: What combination people work? Flex+Uber+Lyft+Postmates+Deliv+DoorDash etc



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Title says all. Lets see what is going on:


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Bump!
Sorry for bumping the thread, need some more people votes. TIA


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

I do Flex (Prime Now) primarily. Instacart is my backup but I haven't done it in months because they tend to treat you more like an employee than an IC and I prefer Flex. Also Flex pays more. Payment model for instacart changed recently and I haven't worked since then to see what earnings potential is after the change. When I stopped I was netting about $15 an hour after expenses. I'm looking for another backup so I am curious what others are doing.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

sofla11 said:


> ......................I'm looking for another backup so I am curious what others are doing.


That was the whole purpose of creating this thread! now you agree that I am smart???


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

I do Uber part-time, just started Flex (but it seems kinda hard to pick up blocks) and something called Scuddle. Scuddle is where you are basically an on-demand delivery driver, and they have a partnership with dominoes (who are so busy they never have enough drivers.) The base pay rate is $12/hr + tips, and tips are usually another 10-15/hr. Do the math, you're making 22-27/hr on average before gas. Basically, you schedule shifts to go and work for dominoes, but you're not a "regular" employee, the regular employees only make minimum wage and have to deal with being on the schedule. You're not on the schedule, you just work when you want.

Scuddle has become my main thing. I'm making 4-500 in cash tips per week plus another 4-500 in wages. It's pretty decent. But like anything else, you have to find a way to make it work for you.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

chopstick said:


> I do Uber part-time, just started Flex (but it seems kinda hard to pick up blocks) and something called Scuddle. Scuddle is where you are basically an on-demand delivery driver, and they have a partnership with dominoes (who are so busy they never have enough drivers.) The base pay rate is $12/hr + tips, and tips are usually another 10-15/hr. Do the math, you're making 22-27/hr on average before gas. Basically, you schedule shifts to go and work for dominoes, but you're not a "regular" employee, the regular employees only make minimum wage and have to deal with being on the schedule. You're not on the schedule, you just work when you want.
> 
> Scuddle has become my main thing. I'm making 4-500 in cash tips per week plus another 4-500 in wages. It's pretty decent. But like anything else, you have to find a way to make it work for you.


Never heard of Scuddle, what state you are in? Do you have to do other tasks like dishes and cleaning too?


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Colorado, I don't know if they have it in any other states. Actually, the managers are trained to let scuddle drivers just deliver food and they don't have to do much else, if they don't want too.

That being said, I do like to help around the store especially when it's busy. Answering the phone, folding boxes, cutting pizzas... I do end up doing that stuff pretty much all the time. It's pointless to just sit around if there are no deliveries up. I don't mind doing that kind of work.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

chopstick said:


> Colorado, I don't know if they have it in any other states. Actually, the managers are trained to let scuddle drivers just deliver food and they don't have to do much else, if they don't want too.
> 
> That being said, I do like to help around the store especially when it's busy. Answering the phone, folding boxes, cutting pizzas... I do end up doing that stuff pretty much all the time. It's pointless to just sit around if there are no deliveries up. I don't mind doing that kind of work.


Good to learn that, thanks for sharing. Answering phone and folding boxes is OK with me but I hate doing dishes and cleaning the prep table, that was the only reason I hate Pizza job, you smells like Bacon at the end of your shift but that is my personal thing.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I work about 30 hours a week on my regular job. Flex is my number two gig and Uber is my last resort.

I dont do anything relating to food despite tips because its hard to get the smell out of your car. .

Flexibility is my primary need having a daughter so Flex and Uber are number one for me.


----------

